# Not-So-Narrowed-Down Stallion Wishlist



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't see the picture of your mare!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha really??? but you can see all the others?


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

i like color guard the best, but glorioso noir is a close second i see your point about the neck but i think some of the others have longer backs than you want haha. and im not a huge fan of goldmaker not sure why haha. i think its because im partial to horses with a longer leg like mine haha. from that one picture on state of the arts site he looks REALLY long in the body but it may just be the picture. and i keep changing my ming hahaha. I LOVE both of the 1st two stallions


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty75 said:


> i like color guard the best, but glorioso noir is a close second i see your point about the neck but i think some of the others have longer backs than you want haha. and im not a huge fan of goldmaker not sure why haha. i think its because im partial to horses with a longer leg like mine haha. from that one picture on state of the arts site he looks REALLY long in the body but it may just be the picture. and i keep changing my ming hahaha. I LOVE both of the 1st two stallions


I really do too... actually, the problem is that I like ALL of them lol. I agree that in that photo SOTA looks long in the back.. but then in other photos, not so much. What I really like about him is his finer build.

Color Guard is AWESOME, but definitely the sturdier of the bunch along with Diamond Stud... which, like I said, is fantastic - but River is already sturdy as heck lol.

And Glorioso is so HUGE!!! His owner said he tends to throw height (but, River is only 15hh).


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice - for those who dont' want to click links, I figured out how to get a picture up  Except for Goldmakers urghhhhh










Color Guard








Glorioso Noir








State of the Art








Diamond Stud








Sempatico


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really know nothing about breeding or a whole lot about conformation but I did notice that all of these studs, except for "Diamond Stud", have been set up with their front legs uphill of their back legs (making them look more built uphill than perhaps they truly are).
For most of them that isn't really an issue since they appear to be naturally somewhat uphill BUT that does not appear to be the case with Color Guard. He only looks level in his confo picture...but his back legs are downhill of his fronts...

Of course being built downhill is not the worst thing out there since my mare is 28, 3+ inches taller in the back than she is in the front, sound, and moves in a super uphill fashion that you would not expect from a horse with that flaw. In her case though, she was blessed with what's called "The Golden Triangle" where each of her hindquarter joints are angled+joined in a way that creates an equilateral triangle. That means that she has a lot of patootie power than ends up overriding the extreme downhill-ness and any inclination to just plod along on the forehand constantly. But most horses don't get that blessed. :lol:

Personally, out of these guys, I'm a fan of Diamond Stud the most - solely based on his shoulder angle and his hindquarter angle.
Color Guard and Glorioso are both tied for a close second just based on my easily swayed gut. haha

FWIW, I really am not a fan of Sempatico's neck.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> Personally, out of these guys, I'm a fan of Diamond Stud the most - solely based on his shoulder angle and his hindquarter angle.
> Color Guard and Glorioso are both tied for a close second just based on my easily swayed gut. haha
> 
> FWIW, I really am not a fan of Sempatico's neck.


 
Actually I agree with this, not loving Sempatico that much. I have seen a few of his foals but... wasn't crazy about them. That said, I am not a huge fan of the pinto color marking and the horse has to be really striking for me to like it and not too loud. Conformation to me is 1000 times more important that color. You want a horse that is going to stay sound for a very long time and be able to do some work as well. Good luck with your choices.

I like the first 2 best but would like to see a more uphill mix with yours so number 2 might be the smallest amount over the first horse. If I were to buy one of those two to ride, I would have a hard time choosing.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I like Diamond Stud and the second one the best. good luck on your search.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Inga said:


> Actually I agree with this, not loving Sempatico that much. I have seen a few of his foals but... wasn't crazy about them. That said, I am not a huge fan of the pinto color marking and the horse has to be really striking for me to like it and not too loud. Conformation to me is 1000 times more important that color. You want a horse that is going to stay sound for a very long time and be able to do some work as well. Good luck with your choices.
> 
> I like the first 2 best but would like to see a more uphill mix with yours so number 2 might be the smallest amount over the first horse. If I were to buy one of those two to ride, I would have a hard time choosing.


I actually agree - Sempatico is last on my list. I like Sota better, but kept Sempatico on the list because someone brought up the fact that Sota has paint/QH in his lineage, thus adding more breeds to the mix. I never looked TOO much into Sempatico, but from what I've seen and read about Sota offspring, they sound pretty good!

The way I figure, I'm ALREADY gambling with a mixed breed mare, so to me it's not a big deal to have the QH thrown in there... but I see the point of wanting to keep the mix to a minimum.

Also, I'm not positive that Color Guard IS set up on a hill???


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

PS - I'm only 5'3" so if I end up with a 17hh baby I don't know what the heck I'm going to do. Carry a ladder?


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

diamond stud is definitely my favorite horse! but, as far as breeding him to your mare the only reason i didnt choose him was because a baby by the two of them might be a bit heavy.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> Also, I'm not positive that Color Guard IS set up on a hill???


 
Ha Ha No, I mean I like a horse with uphill conformation, rather then butt high. Uphill is better for both jumping and dressage, generally speaking.

Oh and I doubt the foal would be 17 hands as your mare is fairly small. That said, if it is, and we are all spending time on this forum, I want to see a video of the first time you climb up onto that saddle. ha ha


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I like State Of The Art myself. I think he looks a little lighter then the rest, and seems balanced all round... I'm not any expert though.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Inga said:


> Ha Ha No, I mean I like a horse with uphill conformation, rather then butt high. Uphill is better for both jumping and dressage, generally speaking.
> 
> Oh and I doubt the foal would be 17 hands as your mare is fairly small. That said, if it is, and we are all spending time on this forum, I want to see a video of the first time you climb up onto that saddle. ha ha


Haha I knowwww! Wallaby pointed out that several of the horses looked like they were standing on a hill. 

And yeah, I seriously doubt it too... but what IF! :shock:


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm no expert EITHER, but doesn't State of the Art have a better shoulder angle than Glorioso? But Glorioso has a better hindquarter?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

You can easily test that by running the picture on the screen down to the bottom. Are both the front and the back feet on the bottom? It will be off a little just because of angle but a horse on a hill will show up that way.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I Like Glorioso and Color Gaurd. the others I dont care for the backs, and legs and knees. The last paint stud , but his neck ties in low. the first two stallions are more correct in confirmation than any of the others.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

okay well my list, as it currently stands (still have a lot of thinking to do) goes:

1. Glorioso
2. State of the Art
3. Color Guard/Diamond Stud.. I can't choose 

Color Guard because of his neck... that's one thing thing I would REALLY like to improve on in River. Diamond Stud is #3 only because he, too, is built very solidly... TOTALLY my type of horse, but to achieve something a bit more like that, I need to cross River with something lighter.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Heh, you should do a poll...


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

How about the Sabino Thoroughbred Stallion Panoramic? 

Heres a link to his page, you can view photos of his foals and himself to give you an idea of what he produces.

http://www.truecoloursfarm.com/horsepage.php?id=2

His owner states "With his height, elegance and type, Panoramic will improve heavier built mares and will be a perfect cross on heavier Warmblood and Draft cross mares as well."


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

The only one I like out of all those is Diamond Stud. But that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

everyone - I'm looking for opinions on which stud you think would cross up best with my mare, not what your personal preferences are 

I know which ones *I* like best for sure, but I need to consider which will best compliment her and improve on her weaker points.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Loooooving this guy, looks the best put together out of all of the other ones, and looks like he has EXACTLY what your looking for, big booty and all 


Diamond Stud (Diamond Hit x Lavarino x Rohdiamant) - 2003 Oldenburg Stallion


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

well after all this talking i agree with the makeshift list you have made i say go with glorioso. though i do wish i could get his video to work on my computer. and i wish there was a video of state of the art to see if his back is really long or if it is just that one photo. but just as far as conformation goes, and of course im not a breeding expert, i would think glorioso and i have plenty of 5'3" friends who can handle the big ones in case you get lucky hahaha but more than likely the foal won't be that big! haha


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty - his video is... not that great... I asked for another, actually. I just wasn't that impressed by the video, but perhaps I'm missing something (I'm still pretty new to dressage). 


Fahntasia, I think the main reason why Diamond Stud is down further on my list is that I have not heard back from the owner yet (I was waiting on him and one other stallion) soooo he may not even be an option! I *personally* really like Color Guard, but I think DS probably compliments my mare better than he does.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

The ONLY reason I'm a little unsure is because of his solid neck - it suits him very well (and he IS incredible!) but I really wanted to try and find a stud to even River's thick, short neck out a bit. I might need to look harder at the rest of Dreamscape's stallions as they all look pretty awesome. Hopefully she'll email me back ... ahh, the challenges of breeding a mixed bred mare!

QuarterCarolina - I did look at Panoramic and I dont think he's quite what I'm looking for, thank you though!

(you can tell I'm not having Christmas this year lol, looking at studs at 9AM on Xmas day!)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking at studs is a good way to spend Christmas.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Did i miss the part of the thread where you told us what breed your mare is? And what the purpose was for the foal?? It kinda' makes a difference in my opinion. If you're breeding for movement, color, jumping ability, height, or temperament... then all of my choices would differ. However, I will say one thing... In regards to the Color Guard stud. We have 2 mares out of the Escudo line, both of which are huge jumpers. Unfortunately they are the most unpleasant mares i've ever known. They are consistently confused with being studs, as they will lop your head off if given the chance! haha! eeek!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

You could always go back to the drawing board. There are so many stallions out there. Sadly, too many IMO

Wouldn't it be cool if you could put a picture of your mare in and submit a picture of the stallion and see what your foal would truly look like? Kind of like when you put your picture in and try different hair do's out on the computer. ha ha Sure would save a lot of grief.

I would definitely want to know if a stud was throwing temperament issues as that is a HUGE factor for me. I had a mare many years back bred to a world champion. The filly born was lovely indeed but... nuts to work with. Sometimes beauty simply isn't enough.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Oxer said:


> Did i miss the part of the thread where you told us what breed your mare is? And what the purpose was for the foal?? It kinda' makes a difference in my opinion. If you're breeding for movement, color, jumping ability, height, or temperament... then all of my choices would differ. However, I will say one thing... In regards to the Color Guard stud. We have 2 mares out of the Escudo line, both of which are huge jumpers. Unfortunately they are the most unpleasant mares i've ever known. They are consistently confused with being studs, as they will lop your head off if given the chance! haha! eeek!


Nope, you missed the OTHER thread about those things! Haha  She's 1/4 Arabian and 3/4 draft... we've shown in a wide variety of disciplines, but she is also at times used for work in the mountains (packing and riding). I use her every year for hunting trips. I love her versatility, temperament, toughness, and build... however, I would also appreciate a bit more athletic ability (a more proportionate neck/back would help), and height would be great too as she is only maybe 14.3hh or 15hh at the VERY most. The resulting baby would be used for a variety of things, but I'd love to get more into dressage and jumping. I've planned for years on breeding River, and I think a TB or wamblood influence would be awesome for athleticism, height, etc... while maintaining some of her solidness and *hopefully* temperament. I had been looking for a NICE stud with colour who would compliment her build, but have been having a hard time with that. 


And oh yikes... that is REALLY good to know! Honestly, I really do love the looks of Color Guard as well as everything I've read about him, but I think he's off the list for several different reasons. If I had a lighter mare without River's short neck I'd consider it, but temperament aside I don't think he suits her build as much as some of the other studs.



Inga said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if you could put a picture of your mare in and submit a picture of the stallion and see what your foal would truly look like? Kind of like when you put your picture in and try different hair do's out on the computer. ha ha Sure would save a lot of grief.


Haha that would be pretty amazing!!

I guess in the end I'm HOPING to improve on several thing conformational aspects with River... but even if the foal comes out a short, stocky, bay coloured carbon copy of her, I'd be completely happy. that doesn't mean I can't try though!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

you really need to look at offspring to see what the stud has produced in the past. just because a stud has big headquarters doesn't mean he passes that trait on. some studs are considered "lucky draws" or what they call them here anyway and its a stud from a mare and sire which both have several confirmation flaws and are not desirable to breed but the foal come out stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blingaling (Dec 21, 2012)

QuarterCarolina said:


> How about the Sabino Thoroughbred Stallion Panoramic?
> 
> Heres a link to his page, you can view photos of his foals and himself to give you an idea of what he produces.
> 
> ...


He has been sold overseas. Even if he were available, the same person that has GG had him, and that is a farm to stay far, far, far away from. 

You mare's neck is too short for Color Guard. MUCH too short. The Sempatico's are very limited in ability and just not that nice. I don't like SOTA for the reasons stated on the other thread. Diamnod Hit, Diamond Stud's sire can throw quite heavy, so not a road I'd go down at all. Nice stallion, but not for your mare. Glorioso Noir might be ok, but I don't love it. Goldmaker would probably be my pick of the boys on your list, but I still don't love him with your mare either. 

Actually, here's an idea, and he has the BEST owner in the business, Escudo II. Smaller, so you won't get a 17h giant, should improve on your mare in the areas she needs help and give you something that will do what you want. Escudo II | Rainbow Equus Meadows


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

breed her to the famous showjumping stallion Flexible. He's on the small side. 










Flexible Grand Prix Jumper Stallion Home Page


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Out of the stallions you listed i'd pic Glorioso Noir to compliment your mare best. I like color guard but he is bigger bodied & doesn't have the finer longer neck I don't think that you were wanting to help improve on your mare's.I know in previous thread it was suggested to perhaps looking at arab studs for your mare. Think that is something to explore actually:wink:. Saw this stud & he's a looker,babies look nice too! Chase N It Farm - Rhocky Rhoad Arabian


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Glorioso would cross well with your mare based on conformation, but his video did nothing to impress me. Goldmaker would cross very well with her as well, in my opinion, and I like him better overall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I really appreciate the way your mare is built. I think her and a nice warmblood will fetch you a very nice little sport horse. You'll have to let us know how you choose!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Oxer said:


> I really appreciate the way your mare is built. I think her and a nice warmblood will fetch you a very nice little sport horse. You'll have to let us know how you choose!


Thanks, and I hope so too  

painted pastures, the ONLY problem with an Arab is that I'm really trying to add some height AND strive for a bit more athleticsm. I honestly do not know much about Arabs, but I DO know that I haven't seen many who are actually that successful in dressage, jumping, gymkhana, etc.... but I suppose there ARE Arab reiners...hmm

He is gorgeous and from what I *do* know of Arabian lines, his pedigree looks good. The website is a bit weird - seems unprofessional, but I guess you can't draw conclusions based purely on that! His foals are pretty impressive!

I did look a bit at Anglo Arabs but didn't find many nice stallions.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I think Glorioso would cross well with your mare based on conformation, but his video did nothing to impress me. Goldmaker would cross very well with her as well, in my opinion, and I like him better overall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just because no one else has mentioned Goldmaker, do you mind me asking why YOU think he'd cross up well with Riv?

I do see a few things I don't like about him, but also some that I do so it's hard to decide lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sure, let me tell you what I see now that I'm on my laptop.

Goldmaker is slightly over at the knee, as is your mare, which is something I like in a performance horse. Many racehorses are bred to be slightly OATN because it's believed that it aids in longevity and holds up well to concussion. His shoulder is near-perfect, which will hopefully improve on your mare's slightly upright shoulder. Goldmaker has a very solid build. He's not as refined as some of the other horses you're considering, but he will hold up well to what you want, which is an all-around STURDY horse. 

There are several things I don't like about him, though. His hindquarter is decent but not fantastic, which is unfortunate, as that's something you definitely want to improve upon with your mare. He doesn't have a huge amount of bone, but that's not something I would worry to much about, as your mare has great, substantiate bone. His neck isn't as long as I'd like, and neither is your mare's, so again....That's something that will not be improved much with this cross. His gaskins are not very strong.

Now that I'm on my laptop and can see the stallions easier, my favorites have changed. At the top of my list are Color Guard, Diamond Stud, and Sempatico.

Color Guard is simply fantastic. His pictures weren't showing up for me before, but now that I can see them....wow. I simply can't find fault in him, other than slightly-too-long cannons. His shoulder is excellent, his neck gorgeous, and he has fantastic depth of heart girth and a strong hind end. His hind end isn't as strong as I'd like, though this is downplayed in the conformation photo as the photographer is standing in a very flattering place slightly behind the horse.

Diamond Stud is right up there with Color Guard for me, and I feel he would compliment your mare equally as well as CG. His shoulders are massive and have a perfect angle, which will really improve on your mare. His back is short and strong, as is his coupling, though there's something that looks weak to me along the rear of his topline that I can't put my finger on. His neck will be a great improvement to your mare's, and his delicate head is an added bonus. His legs are clean and straight with strong gaskins and great pastern angles. He looks to have strong hooves.

I'm surprised I like Sempatico as much as I do. He has a really nice build that is both solid and athletic. He lacks depth through the girth and is quite slight of bone, especially in the front legs. His hindquarters are nice, though still not as strong as I'd like to see, and his refined neck ties in well to his short back. He has a solid, compact build that I think is just athletic enough to add the right amount of refinement to your mare. I can't see his hooves well in any of the pictures, which concerns me. Your mare looks to have great, solid feet, and I wouldn't want to mess that up.

I'm still a huge fan of Sir Wanabi and think this would be a great cross. Just another stud to consider


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually emailed Sir Wanabi's owners and never did hear back unfortunately  I also have not heard back from Dreamscape Farms about Diamond Stud. Blingaling, I missed your post earlier but will take a look at that stallion now, thank you, as well as for the critiques I appreciate it.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

what aboutttt.....

Golden Venture Farm

he's 1/2 arab and 1/2 warmblood. Wouldn't throw much height and he's built a bit heavier than I've been looking for... but, I mean, River has been suitable for everything I've ever done. Lighter would be NICE, but I suppose it's not a *must*.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SnowCowgirl said:


> what aboutttt.....
> 
> Golden Venture Farm
> 
> ...


It would be really nice if they knew how to fit a drop noseband...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowCowgirl said:


> what aboutttt.....
> 
> Golden Venture Farm
> 
> ...



^^Like


----------



## Blingaling (Dec 21, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> what aboutttt.....
> 
> Golden Venture Farm
> 
> ...


NOOOOO!!! She is the craziest of the crazy stallion owners. Run away, faster than you'd run from GG's owner. The stallion is not that nice either. Lots of photoshopping and embellishing his stats & results going on to make him look better than he is. I have friends that have seen him in the flesh & ridden him. NO. NO. NO. If you want a little reading, go over to HGS or UDBB and read some of her threads. You will see the true crazy. She is also another owner that will breed her stallion to anything with a uterus. 

Escudo II would still be my pick for your mare. Sir Wanabi is a fabulous stallion, but IMO, a bit too long in the back for your mare.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

hahahaha ughhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Escudo II is over my price range for stud fees... I was aiming to stay below 1200$ with a 1500$ MAX. 

I'm more and more leaning back towards Goldmaker. There is nothing terrible about him, and his owner is definitely the nicest and most helpful of all the owners I've spoken to. I'm also going to ask for more photos of SOTA, even though I know it's more of a "gamble" with the extra breeds. I want to see if his back is really as long as it appears in that one photo. I think it is though. 

I love the looks of Glorioso but if you watch his video, you'll see why I'm uncertain.

Color Guard is tooooo stocky and his neck is too short for my mare.

I haven't heard back about Diamond Stud, Sir Wanabi, or Sempatico.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

uhhh ohhhhhhh she's back on the colour train....


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> uhhh ohhhhhhh she's back on the colour train....


 
Well, you would have a good chance of getting a Buckskin which is one of my favorites. ha ha


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

mine too 

The thing that lead me to this guy (Blue Eyed Dream) was reading around on another forum, and seeing people comment on what a wonderful temperament he has and passes on to his offspring. I like what I see in his offspring... and they have BUTTS, haha.

I still have to look at the other stallion you suggested Inga.


----------



## Blingaling (Dec 21, 2012)

Escudo II's owner donates to several stallion service auctions, runs specials and will sometimes offer deals to individual mare owners on a case by case basis. In fact, many stallion owners will, so don't be too put off by his fee. 

BED is not bad, and certainly one of the better color options out there. There is also Limet Hurry (sp?) that is out there actually competing (I think at PSG dressage) that you may want to take a look at.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Blingaling said:


> Escudo II's owner donates to several stallion service auctions, runs specials and will sometimes offer deals to individual mare owners on a case by case basis. In fact, many stallion owners will, so don't be too put off by his fee.
> 
> BED is not bad, and certainly one of the better color options out there. There is also Limet Hurry (sp?) that is out there actually competing (I think at PSG dressage) that you may want to take a look at.


Good to know, perhaps I'll look more into that. I was also PM'd a link to another stallion who I like, ugh. 

I looked at Limet Hurry but he has a very short neck as well. I actually think BED is better suited to my mare. I can't get over his babies - I'm no expert but I saw several that I REALLY liked.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I know you have your short list narrowed down, but I ran across this guy in a magazine today and fell in love so I figured I'd share. He's young, but I really like his movement and build. 

Hemmingway


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Love Hemmingway's movement, he looks like a comfortable ride!

I still love (in this order):

Eskudo II 
Diamond Stud
Color guard

Sir Wanabi looks a bit long backed for your mare, I don't *love* his movement, and from what *I have seen* (we have 2 foals out of Sir Wanabi the mares were TB) His foals are a great improvement over the mares, they are both pretty foals, and are easy to handle and super sweet. Good luck with the search


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, of COURSE my list has changed again. BUT, it truly is narrowed down now. I never did hear back from Blue Eyed Dream's owner or a few other stallion owners so I nixed those particular ideas. I've been in touch with Jennifer at Dreamscape Farm and she is so helpful so far. Plus, the farm is in BC (relatively close to me).

So, I'm down between two of her studs.... 

Bon Balou and Diamond Stud (I added a pic of Bon Balou below)

I like Bon Balou better to be honest after looking closely at both. He is built a big lighter than Diamond Stud which I like for crossing with River. 

Both stallions scored well in their stallion tests, and both seem to have the ability to go dressage or jumping.

BUT, they are having a special on Diamond Stud breedings for the next five days, so stud fee will be half price. I'd save $900 if I book asap to him, rather than breeding to Bon Balou. I know the stud fee is the cheapest part about a foal, but River IS a maiden mare, and I don't know what she'll throw at all anyway.

decisions decisions! What does everyone think? For River, Bon Balou or Diamond Stud? (I need to try to push out the little voice that keeps reminding me of the $900 difference lol)


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

apachie, thanks for the link! he is very nice as well. ugh! haha


----------



## BRR (Jan 4, 2013)

O Ladies don’t be so hard on SOTA he is tried and true! He isn’t long in the back, at all J Good luck ! there are so many beautiful stallions out there !!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the Sorrel you just posted best Name wise,Which one is he??


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I like them both....BUT im a sucker for a flashy chestnut, soooo i vote Bon Balou! It also looks like his neck is longer then DS, and his limbs look more refined. Im glad I am not in your shoes, there are too many lovely stallions to choose from!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> I like the Sorrel you just posted best Name wise,Which one is he??


That's Bon Balou


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

My vote is Bon Balou. Looks like he'd cross well on your mare


----------

